
1 Cent Reusable Diagnostic “Lab on a Chip” - phr4ts
http://sciencenewsjournal.com/newly-developed-reusable-diagnostic-lab-chip-will-cost-1-cent-make/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2017/02/scientists-
dev...](http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2017/02/scientists-develop-lab-
on-a-chip-that-costs-1-cent-to-make.html)

